# Water changes



## MikeG (Nov 20, 2004)

How often does everyone here do water changes? and do you do a gravel vac everytime you do a water change? or no? is it not beneficial leave the gravel undisturbed for some time since it holds most of the useful bacteria?


----------



## FRANK194 (Apr 25, 2008)

I do weekly water changes with gravek vac. and that works for me. but i guess depending on how many fish you have in you tank could also be a decideing factor.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

View attachment ToxinSheet.zip


Here is a spreadsheet. You plug in your data to get approximations.


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

every three days water change, gravel vac everytime ive got a good bio load so its no problem for me to do a gravel vac everytime i do a water change, your main biological should be from your filters anyway


----------



## MikeG (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the help... that chart is awesome! did u make it ur self?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah I have a lot of time on my hands to work out numbers. Among them is the bleak possibility of joining the American Dream and retiring by the time I'm 65 if I get back to work 3 years from now as a Software Engineer.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

(6) 5"-7" Reds, (1) 8"-9" Common Pleco, I do 50% every 4 days and gravel vac every time.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

On my 125 i try to do about 10% every 3 days so abotu a 20% a week. I rarely gravel vac since it is sand and i have two cannisters (eheim2217 andxp3) plus a korilia 4 to keep a current and to suck up debris.
On my 30g i do abotu a 20-30% ever week or so.
Gravel vacing will remove the debris. The bateria will still be there oin the actual gravel and stuff.

30g stocks solo sanchezi
125 stocks 5 reds


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

ive got a 75g with 3 3-4 inch rb's i do a 20-30 % water change every week and vac up the debris from the sand.


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

i have 75g with 5 juvie rbp and im doing a 20-30 percent water change every week., thius tank is planted. seldom to have vacc substrate.


----------



## Jon P (May 22, 2008)

gravel vac weekly and 30% every five days. with seachem prime


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

My brother had a full grown oscar in a 35 gallon tank for a long ass time and never did water changes. He liked the fish alot but it got hole in the head disease and died. I think that you should consider the size of the tank the type of filtration and the length of the set up and number of fish, ect. ect. ect.


----------

